# I would like you to meet our newest family member!



## ayglnu13 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey every one! I would like you you meet our newest family member: Hazel!







She is a 3 month old Fawn Flemish Giant  Our goal is tobond her with Nimue, but of course we are going to take it very slowly

Here are some more pictures





















She is SOOOO sweet, and very outgoing, she is already coming over to usand licking our hands! It took Nimue 3 weeks to even come out of hiscage! 

She is such a doll and we are so glad to have her.

The guy we got her from said she is a little under weight, but dont worry we will have her filled out in no time 

~Amy


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 28, 2005)

Congrats!! She's a beauty!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 28, 2005)

How precious!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks! She wasthe last one available out of his litter this season.  He placed heron the table and she walked over to me and nudged me with her head, ohmy gosh it was so adorable 

~Amy


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 28, 2005)

aww shes so cute.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

What a lil doll, Congrats!


----------



## Dwarf lover (Aug 28, 2005)

congratulations! Hazel is a beautiful rabbit.


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow! Gorgeous! Her head is about the size of our entire rabbit! How large do flemish rabbits get?


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 28, 2005)

I think about 20lbs, give or take a couple lbs


----------



## SuchaDutch (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh! I love Flems!! My friend has a 6 week old Flemish, Sampson, and he's very sweet and is already bigger than my dutch!!
I would love to have a Flemish Giant, but my parents said I have to wait until I get my own place.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 28, 2005)

What a wonderful bunny


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 28, 2005)

Amy, she is just adorable!! What acutie. She looks a lot like Delilah and just a little older,Delilah will be 3 months on September 3.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Tsk..Oh Amy, :inlove:

Hazel is Gorgeous! I hope Nimue and she find it in their hearts to bepartners. Maybe Nimue will forgive you for bringing Merlin home nowthat he's got such a pretty young doe to look after. 

JJ is right about the weight. 20 lbs. + in some cases. 

"Senior Bucks: 8 months of age and over, weight 13 lbs. or over.
"Senior Does: 8 months of age and over, weight 14 lbs. or over." 
-ARBA Standard of Perfection

It can take them up to 1.5 years to get most of their growing spurtover, and then 3-4 years to finish growing. Experts on the board forthis breed would include showrabbits, Blue Giants or Pamnock (who'scomputer is currently down). 

I love the fawn Flemish, Amy. It looks like you picked a Winner! :blueribbon:

Congratulations :balloons:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2005)

She's beautiful! I'm having a jealous fit over here!

*packing the bunnynapping gear*


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 28, 2005)

*zakfoxmom wrote:*


> Wow! Gorgeous! Her head is about the size of our entirerabbit! How large do flemish rabbits get?


This is my other Flemish Nimue (nim-a-way) 

He is 22lbs 







This is a picture of Nimue and the same girl that is holding Hazel







~Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 28, 2005)

Congratulations Amy!

Do you have another bed for Hazel to stay? 

Where is she staying while Nimueisunderyour bed?

Rainbows!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 28, 2005)

Here is a picture of the new set up. 






As of now Nimue is in the smaller cage because he is allowed to runaround the room and she isnt. My bedroom is based on Nimue, I nevermove anything because it scares him so we will see how this goes. 

But I do have some good news when I went down to take this picture theywere both lying next to eachother in their cages.  I am hoping thatsince Hazel is a girl he will get a long with her, and it was justbecause Merlin is a boy that he didnt likehim.

~Amy



P.s. The stuff that Hazel is sitting on islitter, not tons of poop  Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## Shuu (Aug 28, 2005)

Amy you lucky butt! I'm busting my rump just toget one but here you are with two! Don't let me near your house -you'll be down to none!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

O Amy!!!!!!!!!!!! Hazel is beautiful!!!! I hope her and Nimue get along !! Big congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Aug 29, 2005)

oh my, hazel is so beautiful!

It will be very cute to see both her and nimue bonded. They look like a match made in heaven already.

-Brittany


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 29, 2005)

Amy, your Hazel is just gorgous!Congratulations! She has a lovely head and those are some setof ears! Best wishes for her and I hope your bonding goesreal well!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

Hazel is beautiful. I'm so happy foryou - and jealous - TWO flemish in one house...wow! How luckycan you get?

Actually -this morningall 18 pounds of Tiny hoppedup on our pillows at 7:10 or 7:15 am....just quivering and wanting somepets. I'm trying to think what would happen if TWO bunniesjumped up because they had nightmares!

Anyway - congrats again. I am sure you'll enjoy her.

Peg


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 29, 2005)

she's such a loveely girl 

i just love their ears 

i just want to kiss them 

varna xxxx


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks so much!! 

I feel kinda weird calling her Hazel,because usually I have more unusual names. But yesterday my neighborErin (she is 8) was sitting next toHazel in the rabbit runwhile I was making her cageand and she was asking Hazel whatshe wanted her name to be. She went through a huge list of names andthen she asked if she wanted to be called "Hazel". As soon as sheasked, Hazel stopped eating and walked right over to her and put herpaw on her lap. So I knew that she was a Hazel  

Last night I forgot to lock her cage (realsmooth huh? First night here and I forget to lock her cage!). My roomis made into a rabbit run so there wasnt anything dangerous that shecould hurt herself on. But wow I was so afraid that I would have tochase her around the room for 30 minutes. So I called her name and shejust walked right over to me andlet me pick her up!:shock:That was like the easiest rabbit catchever.

~Amy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 29, 2005)

Amy, Hazel has themost magnificent ears! And look at those apple cheeks!



Raspberry


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! She is lovely!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 31, 2005)

*Packs up bunnynapping gear*

Hazel is gorgeous!


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 31, 2005)

ok i think im gonna bunny snatch hazellol she looks so much like kipper!! bychance do you know how much hazelweighs?? wanting to see a size comparison between her andkipper who is 3.5 months old. 





she is just an absolute doll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Mmm I am not surehow much she weighs, she is going in for her vet visit soon and then wewill know. As of now she is REALLY skinny, I can feel every rib andbackbone, poor girl  I will definitely let you know when I find out.But I am guessing she is about 6 lbs. She is bigger then my Hollandsbut smaller then Merlin. 

~Amy


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 31, 2005)

aww poor girl, thats how kipper was when i gothim, allllllll bones, i dont think he had an ounceof fat on him but now!! hes hugelol


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmmm maybe baby Flemishes are just naturally skinny 

~Amy


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 18, 2007)

now that there ba a BIG bunny:shock::shock::shock:

it is bigger than my cat Emily


----------

